# Mushroom in backyard kills curious Golden puppy :(



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Very sad. Some of those mushrooms are tiny too, only a curious pup would spot them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, how tragic. Yes everyone please be careful with all your puppers and the things they can ingest. So so sad !!!! Rest in peace sweet Molly.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks so much for this warning. We have two acres for the pups, and mushrooms grew in all this rain for the first time ever. I am off to scour the yard.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That mushroom looks very familiar. I go many times a day to keep up with the mushrooms growing in my yard. This is usually the time of year you see a lot of them, but I was kept hopping all summer due to weather.

My heart goes out to the pups family and for Molly. How sad...


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

That is terrible! At my church, I spotted some very unusual mushrooms. One of the little five year olds picked a mushroom up.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Truly very sad. Poor baby. Poor family.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have these in our yard too from all of the recent rain. This is why I don't like taking Tucker out at night when it's dark and I can't see the ground. I would rather use training pads in the house and clean those up than have my puppy eat a toxic mushroom!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> We have these in our yard too from all of the recent rain. This is why I don't like taking Tucker out at night when it's dark and I can't see the ground. I would rather use training pads in the house and clean those up than have my puppy eat a toxic mushroom!


They can be mistaken for other white mushrooms. I think the ring in the photo may help to identify it. Moverking is good at this.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet Molly!!!! I feel so sorry for the family.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby! We don't have any right now due to no rain, but I have seen these. Thanks for the warning.

RIP sweet Molly!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> They can be mistaken for other white mushrooms. I think the ring in the photo may help to identify it. Moverking is good at this.


Thanks, Kim, and you are right...the ring helps to identify it as an _Amanita _species of the order_Agaricales_. And the one pictured is the worst of the bad. 

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/amanita_bisporigera.html

This is the prime time of the year for mushrooms come up, esp. a day or two after a rain.
Don't ignore even the non-descript "LBM's" (little brown mushrooms). Some of those can be nearly as potent as the bright flashy ones.

http://www.clt.astate.edu/mhuss/Phylum Basidiomycota.htm 

How terribly sad for that sweet pup


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Poor Molly.  Rest in peace, sweet girl.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How tragic and horribly sad. I feel so sorry for Molly's family. You just have to be so very careful.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

So sad but true. One of Leo's littermates was lost to a mushroom just days after the new owners brought her home. It's so sad. You have to feel for everyone involved.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

How sad. 

About a week and a half ago, Teddi got very sick. She had diahhrea like there was no tomorrow. Took her to the vet and no bacteria or infection so we assumed it was something she ate..but what. My DH kidding said "maybe the mushrooms in the back yard!" Now I wonder if he could have been right. Teddi eats anything, she may have gotten a small enough portion to make her sick not kill her, besides she is a more mature dog than a puppy.

RIP Molly. Poor Family.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How sad. I hate all kinds of mushrooms anyway.

There is usually at least one case around here every year of fatal mushroom poisoning, caused by people picking 'free' mushrooms in the woods, taking them home and eating them, and then getting poisoned because they didn't know what kind of mushrooms they were dealing with.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I just went out to inspect my backyard....O M G!!!! There are tons of them. They are little brown ones that are in clumps. I'm not sure if there are poisonous or not but I dug them all out. I'm sure they are some that I missed though cause there was sooo many. I now have lots and lots of holes in my yard...


----------



## karacai (Aug 6, 2008)

Poor little pup! How terrible. My heart goes out to them.

Are those mushrooms a concern in Florida? I usually keep my kids and dogs from them but I am not sure exactly what kind of mushrooms are dangerous.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

DH thinks I've gone crazy, bc I have developed a serious fear of mushrooms when it comes to the goldens after reading this thread and doing a little research. We have two fenced acres, and it has been downpour raining in Maine as puppy Tucker's mom wrote. Mushrooms, white, bright bright orange, and brown, just keeping blooming overnight though we've never had them before. Instead of poop pick up, it's mushroom demolition that has me outside pacing around. I never thought much about mushrooms before, but now it's war.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Yikes- this is scary. I knew mushrooms are poisonous, but would never have figured on them killing a dog. Thanks for posting- Poor pup and family- my heart goes out to them-


----------



## janni518 (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, I am glad I didn't see this the other day. My dog grabbed a huge toadstool and swallowed it before I could stop him. I called the vet and the said he'd most likely throw it up and to watch him carefully. It's been two days and he seems fine.

Have to laugh... I look out the picture window as I'm typing and see him chewing on something again. Ran out, I see nothing, and Midas thinks that this is some new game we are playing and starts running around the yard like a loon. He is such a goof!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

our yard is full of them too. the poor girls pace through the house each morning while I harvest the fungi...


----------

